# finished 1900 Iver Johnson



## PhilipJ (Oct 13, 2013)

I received the single tube tires I ordered from Robert Dean. The tires are great. Installation was much easier then I expected.




















 I took the IJ on a 15 mile ride this weekend on the Katy Trail and the bike rides great.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 13, 2013)

Your IJ came out amazing, great job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 13, 2013)

Very handsome Iver!
Do the tires feel true and round?
Please tell us how you installed them.


----------



## Wcben (Oct 13, 2013)

Beauty! Great to hear she rides good too!!


----------



## PhilipJ (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words about my Iver Johnson.

When I decided to use single tube tires instead of modern rims/tires I did some research online and came across this post by Bill Dizer on the Wheelmen forum.

I use the 3M YELLOW weather strip adhesive, found at auto parts stores. They also sell a black adhesive but it does not hold as well. Make sure the rim is not a narrow, deeper u type rim because the tire does not fit down into the deeper u and there will not be enough contact surface for it to hold. Also it is good if the rim measures at least 25 inches across. Rim sizes are not consistant! Make sure that all the spoke heads and nipples are smooth and won't cut or stab the tire. Now that you have a rim that is clean and the tire fits it well, place the tire on the rim, with it still deflated. I start at the stem and roll about a foot or so off the rim, and put a narrow bead of adhesive down the center of the rim. DO NOT use too much! A bead of about 1/8-3/16th of an inch wide is plenty. Pull that section of tire back on and move around the rim, gluing as you go. Once you are all the way around, go around again, just rolling the tire up off the center of the rim, to spread the glue and to allow it to dry or set up. This is a contact type adhesive that dries very quickly in the open air. After you have gone around it again, add air to the tire and it should be ready to ride. I use about 45 psi in the harpers and have had no problems at all. You will see some of the adhesive squeeze out the sides. That is why you don't want too much glue!!! This stuff I call yellow death, because if you get it on you, it's there for a long time!!! Actually, lacquer thinner will take it off, but don't use it on the bike because it will take the finish off the bike. Also it is VERY FLAMMABLE, so use it outside or at least where there is plenty of fresh air and no ignition source.

If you ride a lot, you should check the tires to see if they are still tight. I have had to reglue mine a few times, usually after 2-3 years of riding. You can reglue while the rim is still on the bike. What seems to be happening to mine is the glue pulls some of the rubber loose from the old rims or from the tire itself. It never hurts anything as long as you check them from time to time. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bill Dizer 



I pretty much followed this to the letter and it worked great. One thing that I did that isn't mentioned is I sanded the rim and tire where they were glued to improve the bond. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2013)

We used to call the yellow adhesive "Gorilla Snot" it does work great. Black not as well.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 18, 2013)

I have uses gallons of Rubatex neoprene rubber pipe insulation adhesive and this will work for Dean's tires, as well. It is easy to find, as well. It comes in yellow or black colors.
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/KFLEX-USA-Rubatex-R320-Contact-Adhesive-3F417


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 23, 2013)

*Great  job looks better than sex  , i want it ,i mean i really like the bike !!!!!*



PhilipJ said:


> I received the single tube tires I ordered from Robert Dean. The tires are great. Installation was much easier then I expected.
> 
> View attachment 117533View attachment 117534View attachment 117535View attachment 117536View attachment 117537View attachment 117538View attachment 117539View attachment 117540
> 
> I took the IJ on a 15 mile ride this weekend on the Katy Trail and the bike rides great.




I HAVE KINDA GOTTEN OUT OF RYTHEM working on my 4 iver johnsons this bike has reinspired me to get back at it this winter ,love the old black bikes !!!!


----------



## tailhole (Oct 23, 2013)

*wow*

absolutely beautiful.  Nice work man.  Do you have a close up shot of that badge?  Thanks.


----------



## 1898Columbia (Oct 24, 2013)

*Beautiful!*

Thank you for sharing your photos of your beautiful bike!


----------



## Handyman (Oct 24, 2013)

This 1900 Iver is absolutely awsome, you did a fantastic job preserving the originality of the bike yet blending a little "new" technology into it.  Just the fact that you can jump on this 113 year old bike and ride down street is amazing.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 24, 2013)

It's a rolling museum of antiquity.


----------



## PhilipJ (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks again to everyone for the kind words. I've been riding the IJ to work most days. I have about 150 miles on it so far. I haven't had any problems other then adjusting to riding a fixie with no brakes. I'm getting better at estimating how much distance I need to stop and using back pressure as the only braking system. Part of my ride to and from work is on a walking/biking path. This gives me a chance to go fast without worrying about cars. :o

I can't sing enough praises about Robert Dean's tires. They are great! 






Cheers,
Phil


----------

